

What Is The Origin of Cancer? - nova
http://robbwolf.com/2013/09/19/origin-cancer/

======
bitwize
I think it's interesting that medical science is finally catching up to the
traditional knowledge that diet is the cause of so much disease and illness.
The "standard American diet" is standard because it is highly profitable to
certain well-connected companies and associations, not for its health
benefits; together with the research into the toxicity of fructose, this could
spark a radical rethink of what it is we're eating and the consequences.

